# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Fabricación antideslizante para bycicle Casero (funciona)

## mralonso

En muchos foros se habla de cómo hacer que unas bycicle no resbalen tanto ( lo mejor es practicar ) pero en algunos casos va bien poder hacer antideslizante casero...

Os cuento como lo ago y ya diereis que tal

Ingredientes Xd

-Agua
-Azúcar

creación:
pon en un baso  12 gramos de azúcar y 22 de agua, lo ponéis al micro ondas sin llegar a hervir.

Lo sacas en caliente i pitas un poco el centro de las carta,
y las dejas separadas durante esperando a que se sequen aproximadamente 1 día

Pta: es la misma agua para hacer cruasanes, si d paso queréis  pintaros la merienda ya sabéis

Aaaaaa y no os comáis la cartas

Xd

Espero que os allá gustado el post

----------


## rofman

Curioso post!!!!


por lo menos el agua y el azucar no cuesta tanto de encontrar como el Pez de castilla y la dextrina!!!!

tendré que provarlo!!!!

Saludos,

----------


## -

Núnca he tenido en mis manos una Bycicle, solo uso la Fournier y a mi personalmente me va perfecto, y me va bien como se desliza pero si algún dia me compro una Bycicle y veo que desliza mucho lo probaré, gracias!

----------


## Hocicos

habrá que probarlo. Es buena idea esta de probar remedios caseros.
Gracias

----------


## Lellegna

Que raro post, pero esta bueno el dato.

----------


## d0r14n

Y no se te ondulan las cartas (aunq sea un poco solo) :Confused:

----------


## wydx

buena idea aunque mi balanza no pesa 12 gramos, lo minimo es 10 kilos xD, bueno si lo hago a nivel industrial tendre para toda la vida jeje.

Saludos

----------


## eXistenZ

es una burrada meter agua en el microondas, y de segundo lo ke se os van a kedar es pegajosas xD (no creais ke lo e intentado hacer)

----------


## MANU_222

Segun al cantidad de azucar depende si funcionara o no, si le pones mucha, sera aun mejor que la plasticola xDD, y se le pones lo justo funcionara de 10!, eso si, quedara pegoteada, como si se derritiera un caramelo...

----------


## eXistenZ

A eso me refiero se queda bastante pegajoso... yo eso lo utilizo para otras cosas y creanme que por poco que le eches se queda medio pringoso... lo que tambien lleva a la suciedad. Intentadlo, tal vez funcione, pero yo hablo desde mi experiencia  :Smile1:

----------


## EL_FARI

aqui el compañero nos ha dado la receta del caramelo.
no lo he provado eso que me dices, yo para eso uso cera, se ocmpran en las farmacias y la gente las usa para las ortodoncias, el unico problema es que es sensible a los cambios de temperatura, 
PD hay muchas marcas yo os recomiendo las baratas no compreis VITIS que es demasiado dura

----------


## Zuluu

> aqui el compañero nos ha dado la receta del caramelo.
> no lo he provado eso que me dices, yo para eso uso cera, se ocmpran en las farmacias y la gente las usa para las ortodoncias, el unico problema es que es sensible a los cambios de temperatura, 
> PD hay muchas marcas yo os recomiendo las baratas no compreis VITIS que es demasiado dura


Eso no es cera es silicona.
Yo uso esa silicona(vitis) mezclada con un poco de cera de los tapones de los oidos y va perfecto. (incluso para la carta en el techo)

----------


## zarkov

> aqui el compañero nos ha dado la receta del caramelo.
> no lo he provado eso que me dices, yo para eso uso cera, se ocmpran en las farmacias y la gente las usa para las ortodoncias, el unico problema es que es sensible a los cambios de temperatura, 
> PD hay muchas marcas yo os recomiendo las baratas no compreis VITIS que es demasiado dura


No ha llegado pero casi. Lo que da es la receta del almíbar, pero como no habla de temperatura y tiempo, no podemos saber el punto. Supongo que hablará del punto Sirope (18 o 20º . Hace tiempo que no uso el pesajarabes. ¿Algún repostero?).

----------


## EL_FARI

jejeje pos io hago así el caramelo.
por otro lado quizas por eso no me va bien la VITIS. al principio las otras marcas usaban cera. de exo aun poseo una cajita(sin el contenido) de cera para ortodoncias (aquellos tiempos en que me kedaba pegado a los imanes con los dientes.......)
y me funcinaba de lujo  especialmente para la carta ene le techo y para mi invisible.
podrias decirme como mezclas la vitis con cera? por k ahora tengo 2 paketitos y me los voy a comer por k lo k es pegarse se pega pokito al techo a menos k lo trabaje mucho con las manos 5 minutos antes de hacerlo....

----------


## manu1991

Yo, para la carta en el techo o en la pared o cristal, etc, e probado con el blue stick ese, pero mara Imedio, blanca, se supone que es muy resistente, pero no consigo de ninguna manera que se quede pegada en la pared, se va toda la baraja al suelo, tendré que probar con eso de la cera para ortodoncias, ya leí algo parecido en otro post

----------


## masdelomismo

Curisoso post, puesto que hace escasos días tuve que tirar de un antiderrapante que tenía guardado y que me lo regaló mi gran amigo Sánchez. Es un antiderrapante de magicus, y viene en spray.

Bien, de momento, se había secado la cabeza del spray, y como tiene en su base algo de pegamento, me costó bastante. Y peor fue cuando eché antiderrapante a todas las puñeteras cartas y se me combaron todas, a poco me asfixio con el gas del pegamento, que tardó horas en evaporarse por completo. Jesús qué cruz.

Por otro lado, he leído que el Cebralín (conocido quitamachas) actua de perlas, aplicado en 2 capas, y limpiándolo en cada una de las aplicaciones. Lo leí en un libro en inglés (ahora no sé de quién). ¿Alguien lo probó? ¿alguien se ha asfixiado también con el de Magicus?

Saludos desde Albacity

----------

